# is this a fancy milbro slingshot or not?



## milbro_boy (Jan 1, 2010)

hello people, on my other topic, some people have said they dont want "fancy" milbros, as a lot of my cattys have badges ext on,
as some of you may know im making some stock ath the moment and this is one a may be selling, and im looking to see what you all think,
it has no badge on the woods will be mahogany oak seeder ash, so are all hard woods and are the best quality, and i can assure my catapults will withstand the tests of time!!!

what do you all think??? still too fancy?

thanks jack

www.customcatapults.co.uk


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it looks pretty good!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Its really nice, good work/craftsmanship, for me to buy one, I would have to see it, hold it, maybe shoot it, my own slingshots I shoot and use, I have worked over to fit my hand, won't fit nobody else, just my old hand and my style of shooting, am awaiting a Dankung as I ordered one to see what I think of it, if I cannot adjust to it, it will go down the road, have given away a couple good shooters that i just couldn't adjust to, and also to help out a friend, but for me it has to just fit and feel right, mebbe one of these days will get enough $ together and see how I get along with your shooters=They look fine and I wish you much success with them, by appearance and your experience/and usability, I believe it will be a good one for you. 
Bugar-in Indiana-USA


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

That is one fine looking catty sir.

For me so many slingshots are sterile looking. Great shooters and not to speak ill of them, but cosmetic wise bland.

When I look at your products, it truly fits with the imagery one thinks of hand made products from the United Kingdom. Lasting quality for generations, a style of craftsmanship, with a simple flair of the orante. Nothing gimmicky or trendy. Something that akin to a mantle piece.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know if I can stay alive without one! Those shooters are far-out,outa sight,totally rad, cool, freaking awesome,here come da judge, devil made me do it, fickle finger of fate award worthy of everlasting glory and honor! Oh...I think they are neat too!


----------

